# RAG what?



## flareside92 (Jun 16, 2014)

From Wikipedia - "*RAGBRAI* is an acronym and registered trademark for the *Register's Annual Great Bicycle Ride Across Iowa*, which is a non-competitive bicycle ride organized by _The Des Moines Register_ and going from west to east across the United States state of Iowa, that draws recreational riders from across the United States and many foreign countries.[sup][1][/sup] Held beginning in 1973, RAGBRAI is the oldest and largest bike-touring event in the world.[sup][2]"[/sup]

This year, they are coming right by my house!

At first they said to expect anywhere rom 10 to 20 THOUSAND bicycles. Then I heard it was 25K. Last week I was told there were 8500 people registered so far and that 40% of the riders never register.

I am getting some small modifications done to my smoker this week but from here on out, I will be smoking meat every weekend and July 21 they will be coming thru!

I will try to get plenty of pictures of the prep. I am thinking pulled pork sliders, some Canadian bacon breakfast sandwich wanna be's, plenty of bottled water and powerade.

More to come...


----------



## cactusron (Jun 17, 2014)

RAGBRAI is an awesome event.  I rode in it in 2010 with a bunch of friends.  The riders were great and the folks in the towns just like you were REALLY great.  It's really overwhelming when you consider more than 10,000 cyclists invade your town and highways for a day, but it's so dang fun.  Someday, I'll be back....


----------

